# Teleporter Illusion: It's Going to Work



## puppetmaster (Apr 8, 2011)

very impressive , looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## univofmiss (Dec 16, 2016)

Neat concept and execution! Reminds me of a ride I experienced once time years ago at Disney World. It was called the ExtraTERRORestrial Alien Encounter. I believe the concept was that everyone sat in a semi-circle theater while a scientist with somewhat faulty equipment attempted to teleport a nice alien in from another planet. The problem was that they transported one in similar to the ones in the "Alien" movies. In the front was a contraption similar to the Star Wars one in the beginning of your video. They teleported the alien in amidst smoke and lights, and then it broke out. The seats were designed so that the speakers tricked you into thinking the alien was running around the theater. The alien stops just behind you, and you could feel it "drooling" on you as water? dripped from the ceiling onto the riders. It was pretty crazy.

I say faulty equipment because there was a mini demonstration while waiting in line before the ride that more so reminded me of your concept. A robot attempts to show the crowd how the teleportation machine works. There are two small teleportation machines on both sides of him. One has a cute critter in it, and the robot teleports him into the other machine. He succeeds, but the cute critter is no more. It's now a evil looking angry twin of what it once was. I believe the robot just kind of nervously brushes it off before directing you into the theater.

Anyway, post the vid of the finished product when you're done!


----------



## sp900zxi1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Very impressive. Thank you for sharing this.looking forward to seeing it once you re tweak everything.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice take on the Pepper's ghost, I like the way you did this, the next version you could make the back as a rotating panel with both versions of your subject (one per side), that rotates while the subject is not lit.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Great idea for a mad scientist's lab. Perfect for a garage display where you want to do a little show and not a walkthrough.


----------



## Groosum (Nov 2, 2016)

Now that... is really cool. Great job figuring out the technique and application. Very impressed.


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

that's very well done.


----------



## LorettaKeyWest (Oct 11, 2017)

LOVE!!!
One day I am going to have to try building one for myself!!
Live Long and Prosper


----------

